# Nikon School



## arian29 (May 1, 2011)

Nikon School will inspire your digital SLR photographic efforts, whatever your level of experience. Nikon School will help photography enthusiasts master new techniques and improve their picture-taking skills by providing clear, direct information on a wide range of technical and creative topics.

D-SLR Workshop: Level 1
Ideal for beginers who have just bought a Nikon D-SLR camera or those looking to get started and knowing the operation of the camera. It will help one to understand basic concept of digital camera, SLR technology and unique features of Nikon D-SLR.

For those who posses: D40, D40X, D50, D60, D3000, D3100, D5000, D70, D70S, D80, D90, D7000

Administrative charges: Rs. 500/-
(50% discount for official Nikon D-SLR owner**)

Operating hours: 9:30 AM to 1:30 PM

Venue:

Gurgaon
Conference Room,
Nikon India Private Limited
Plot No.17, Sector 32, Institutional Area, Gurgaon 122002 .Haryana

Phone: +91-124 4688500 /560
Fax: +91-124 4688527

Mumbai
Nikon School
Nikon India Private Limited
Sattelite Silver Shop No.6 & 7. Opposite National Garage,
Marol Naka, Andheri Kurla Road, Andheri (E), Mumbai 400059

Phone: +91-22 40925555
Fax: +91-22 40925599

Prerequisites:
Should carry Nikon D-SLR

Registration Process:
1. Visit Nikon India office (Gurgaon/Mumbai)
2. Fill up registration form from the reception desk
3. Make payment* and collect the receipt

* Workshop Fee will be accepted as Demand Draft (DD) in the name of “Nikon India Private Limited” or Cash only at Nikon Gurgaon/Mumbai office.
(You can also reserve the seat by phone/email. Reservation will be void if not registered one week before the course date)
** Discount available only for products purchased from Nikon india.

Schedules:

Location 	Date 	Status
Mumbai 	May 15, 2011 	Open
Gurgaon 	

May 15, 2011
	Open

Help Desk:
nikon.school@nikonoa.net
01244688500/560
(Monday to Friday: 9:30AM to 6:00PM)


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

Great info...I wish I lived in any of those cities


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

Its kind of bad that only metro's get schools like this.
Other cities should also get it


----------

